# Control de Calor con Triac, Pic y Optotriac



## resistron (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola a todos...necesito controlar el calor que emite una niquelina de 800W a través de una señal digital...para esto, intento usar un circuito que encontre en un tema de este foro para el control ON/OFF de un foco creo que de 60W, el circuito es este: 
http://www.cuelgalo.com/viewer.php?id=1233010201_triac_512.jpg
Use un MOC3010 y un triac BT138 600E, que segun entiendo aguanta 12A, y en vez del foco coloque la niquelina de 800W. El problema que tengo es que cuando enciendo el circuito y disparo el triac, la niquelina se calienta y comineza  a ponerse roja del calor, si lo apago a  penas se enciende no hay problema, pero si lo dejo un rato más ya no puede apagarse mediante la señal digital, se queda prendido y el triac se calienta demasiado y comineza a oler a quemado, asi que debo desenchufar el circuito de la toma de 110V, ya he probe algunas veces y siempre pasa lo mismo.
Este es mi problemas, alguien me da una mano?, necesito un triac que aguante mayor amperaje?.

Bueno, suponiendo que logro solucionar este problema, me queda una duda sobre como voy a variar la temperatura  con una señal digital. Si mando una señal digital PWM al optotriac (MOC3010) podré variar la temperatura variando el ancho de pulso de la señal digital?

De antemano les agradesco su ayuda

SALUDOS


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2009)

Según el esquema tienes mal la excitación del triac, además si tu resistencia es de 800W con 110VCA de alimentación son casi 7.3A, estas un tanto cerca de los 12 que soporta tu triac, yo pondría un opto-aislador con detección de cruce por "0" (MOC3041) para evitar algo de ruidos eléctricos y un triac mas grande

Mira en el datasheet del opto-aislador como sería la conexión correcta
*MOC3011*

*MOC3041*


----------



## resistron (Ene 26, 2009)

Hola, gracias por responer tan rápido, el circuito lo probe conectandole una lampara que tengo y funciono bien, no se de que potencia es la lampara, pero seguro es menor a 30W, ya que tiene un foco fluorescente, por eso me imagine que funcionaría con la niquelina. Voy a hacer caso a tus recomendaciones y a probar el circuito del datasheet del MOC3011, cambiar el triac a uno que aguante más corriente (ojala lo encuentre), si es necesario cambiar al MOC3041 o al MOC3031 que he leido algo. Alguna combinación debe funcionar, cuando termine les comento los resultados.

Si alguien sabe de algún método para variar la potencia en la carga (la temperatura de la niquelina) con una señal digital que entre al optotriac, me lo dice, mientras tanto voy a realizar la prueba con PWM.

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA


----------



## resistron (Feb 1, 2009)

Hola, bueno pues les comento los resultados de las pruebas que realicé tomando en cuenta sus consejos. Con un triac de 16A (BTA16 600B) el problema que les mencioné quedó solucionado, probé controlar la potencia digital y analógicamente, de donde obtuve casi los mismos resultados con ambos circuitos, un poco mejor con el digital, donde usé PWM como entrada de control al MOC3041, que funcionó mejor que el MOC3011, me imagino que por el detector de cruce por cero. El circuito analógico que usé es el siguiente: 
http://www.cuelgalo.com/viewer.php?id=1233547214_disparotriaccondiac.jpg
Probé con varios potenciómetros y me resultó mejor uno de 10K.

Ambos circuitos los probé con diferentes cargas resistivas: un foco de 100W, un cautín de 60W y la niquelina de 800W. Con el foco se nota claramente diferentes niveles de intensidad que varían con el voltaje en la carga, ambos circuitos brindan buen control de potencia, en cambio con el cautin y la niquelina solo logré un poco más que un control ON/OFF, y no tengo idea porque, hay un punto en que el voltaje pasa de 0.01V a 109V, sin hacerlo gradualmente como pasa con el foco, y de ahí pasa a 119V o 120V. Con potenciómetros de precisión y realizando cambios pequeños logré que, en un punto, el voltaje en la carga varíe entre 30V y 40V, y con un pequeño movimiento se apaga o se prende totalmente. Alguién me puede explicar porqué pasa esto?, necesito mostrar mayor control, más niveles de intensidad.

SALUDOS Y GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2009)

Tu dibujo es un dimmer, pero esta mal armado, debería ser así para conseguir mejor control.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Feb 2, 2009)

hola

disculpa fogonazo, de cuando es el diac que usas en ese circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 3, 2009)

Mark TLLZ dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> disculpa fogonazo, de cuando es el diac que usas en ese circuito?


En mi vida, esta y las anteriores, solo encontré 2 modelos de Diac, de 28 V y de 32 V y no note diferencia de funcionamiento entre ambos, así que pone cualquiera que consigas en la tienda de electrónica.

Incluso puedes reemplazar el diac por una lampara de descarga de neón, pero con esta si hay diferencia y no regula tan bien (Las que emplean los "Buscapolo")


----------



## resistron (Feb 3, 2009)

Hola...necesito alimentarlo con 110V/60Hz...con todo gracias...ya solucione todo...cambie a un MOC3031 para el circuito digital y lo controle con PWM y ya me da buen control...no se porque no funcionó con el MOC3041...se supone que es mejor que el MOC3031...talvez se dañó el detector o algo.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y saludos.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Feb 4, 2009)

Fogonazo!
que tal?! disculpa, de has armado ese recortador de onda?, porque en la clases de electronica analogica vimos ese recortador pero el potenciometro se caletaba demaciado hasta quemarce, porque?


----------



## supreme (Feb 25, 2010)

Hola que tal

Yo estoy tratando de hacer lo mismo pero estoy leyendo y como no se nada de electronica medio entiendo. Porque no suben unas fotos o videos para ver como hacer las conexiones en vivo.
Espero que no sea mucha molestia


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2010)

Quiero operar a una persona para sacarle el apéndice... ¿Alguien puede subir un videíto de cómo se hace?

No saber nada de medicina hace que uno sea incapaz de operar a un paciente (además de peligroso), con o sin video. No saber nada de electrónica hace que... ¿Pidamos un video?

Saludos


----------



## supreme (Feb 27, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Quiero operar a una persona para sacarle el apéndice... ¿Alguien puede subir un videíto de cómo se hace?
> 
> No saber nada de medicina hace que uno sea incapaz de operar a un paciente (además de peligroso), con o sin video. No saber nada de electrónica hace que... ¿Pidamos un video?
> 
> Saludos



Mira no se de electronica en la parte de montar, pero te puedo hacer cualquier control de sistemas, y eso del video es porque al ver un triac le ves las patas y dices: como voy a conectarlo a 120Vca si el calibre debe ser de 12? para eso queria ver un video o imagenes para observar si lo montaban en un circuito impreso


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2010)

El esquema que plantea Fogonazo es más que muy simple.
Deberías poder implementarlo sin problemas. Si tenés alguna duda con respecto a ese esquema, no lo montes: Trabajar con 220V y sin entenderlos es muy peligroso.

Saludos


----------



## Angelmonio69 (Jun 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tu dibujo es un dimmer, pero esta mal armado, debería ser así para conseguir mejor control.



hola fogonazo una pregunta estoy haciendo algo parecido, pero como determinastes las recistencias y demas componentes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2011)

Se analizan 2 estados:
Disparo del TRIAC casi terminado el semi-ciclo
Disparo del TRIAC recién iniciado el semi-ciclo.

Para el primer caso el potenciómetro R1 (A máxima resistencia), la resistencia R2 y los capacitores C1 y C2 deben crear un retraso del disparo del TRIAC de (Casi) 10mS (Si se trabaja con una frecuencia de linea de 50Hz), es decir que sobre los terminales de C2 debe haber una tensión de (0,7V + tensión del DIAC) transcurridos (Casi) 10mS desde el momento en que la tensión de linea paso por el valor de 0V, en ese momento el DIAC entra a conducir y dispara al TRIAC.

Para el otro caso, debe haber un retraso mínimo (R1 a mínima resistencia).


----------

